# 585 rider weight limit?



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Has Look mentioned a weight limit for these super light frames?

I've spent time on my friends 585 but am hesitant purchasing one because I'm 210-215lbs, afriad I may eventually crumble the frame and more concerned I may hinder my performance being to heavy on such a light frame

Thoughts?

I currently ride Ridley and chose them because they are bit on the "heavy" side compared to other high end race bikes, very happy with them but always had my eyes on a Look


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> Has Look mentioned a weight limit for these super light frames?
> 
> I've spent time on my friends 585 but am hesitant purchasing one because I'm 210-215lbs, afriad I may eventually crumble the frame and more concerned I may hinder my performance being to heavy on such a light frame


Hi HBPUNK,

Here are a copy og my mail - Q&A - to LOOK France :

-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-

_Dear Mr Eriksen, 
We thank you very much for your interest in our products.
There is no limit of weight for our frames. One of our colleague is used to test our products. He weighs 110 kg and he has never had problems with our products. 
According to the information you gave us, we would say a 585 Ultra would be convenient for you because it is light and stiffer (15%) than a normal 585. You can find further information on the 2007 range on our website www.lookcycle.com , if you would like to compare the frames you are interested in.

We hope that we have been of some assistance and look forward to hearing from you.

Yours sincerely, 
the Look Consumer Service. 
-----Message d'origine-----
De : Roy Eriksen [mailto:]
Envoyé : samedi 23 septembre 2006 17:09
À : [email protected]
Objet : Iquery for 3 frames


Dear Sirs,

I'm considering to buy a frame from LOOK, 
but before that I would like to know a little about these frames : 
LOOK 565, LOOK 585, LOOK 486 Frame size XL / 57-58.

Do you have any weight limits for the rider and gear to use these frames ?
What is the actual weight of the frames incl. headset and fork, in the XL size ?

I'm 187 and 97kg - app. 215LBS, the bike is gona be used for sportsrinding - not race.
Which one should I choose in your opinion ?

Best regards / Hilsen
Roy Eriksen_
-x-x-x-x-x

After that answer I, was chatting with Chas and other guys in this forum and, ended up buying the 585 Ultra. The LOOK frames have an exelent finish :thumbsup: 
I have 3 threads about my concerns: My brand new 585 Ultra (the final product.)

/Roy


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

cool, thanks


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

was at the tour of california and at the Look booth; asked about weight and they said no problem for 200lbs, also asked the credit agricole mechanic for Husvold and then saw Thor, he is a big dude and I'm sure torqued the hell of the 585 last year . so I doubt us mere mortals would have a problem.


----------

